# Only a month till scallop season



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Who's ready? I can't wait. We already have some trips planned!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Where are they found? Not looking for spots, just general habitat info. I didn't realize that it is possible to harvest these. I guess I never thought about it, but I guess I assumed that it isn't something your average rec fisherman could just go do.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love some more info also. And when does it open? Port St. Joe is all I have ever heard???


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Closest place is east side of canal seperating Mexico beach and st. Joe. Season should start the first week of July unless they move it up a week which they've done the last 2 years.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sat before July 1 according to FWC??? I will be coming back from Vero beach that Mon. Sounds like I need to find a cheap 2 nights stay in PSJ and get some quick lessons on wading for em????


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They're closer than you think!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am pretty sure we use to catch them tound here in highschool?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

jaster said:


> I am pretty sure we use to catch them tound here in highschool?


I used to pick them up in St. Andrew Bay in PC, and there are still some there. But the regulations restrict where you can get them now.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

june 27th and 28th. i'll be there!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

We've vacationed in Mexico Beach for 15+ years now. Never found any. well, a handfull about the size of a quarter. Not worth messing with.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Got a place at Cape San Blas for the July 4th weekend, going out to the bay everyday I can to get some


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Got these opening weekend last year. It's really not much fun; you guys should all stay home. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

There was no scallops last year!


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

Any reports on what we will see this year? Doesn't FWC or someone have a count for spats out in Feb. ?


----------

